# night time basking temps???



## jmiles50 (May 8, 2009)

I have a zoo med infra red bulb in the new enclosure(75watt), and the basking spot under the bulb is like 110degree. Is that too high? I had a smaller bulb(50watt) in earlier, and the temp was right about 100degrees.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 8, 2009)

Night time basking temps? Your tegu awake at night? If your trying to keep it warm at night your room temp should be fine seeing as your in AZ Lol.


----------



## homer (May 8, 2009)

do you think it is 110 at night in south america? probably not. 110 is way to high at night. 80s is good


----------



## DaveDragon (May 8, 2009)

They don't bask at night, they sleep just like us. Ambient room temp is fine. I turn off all lights for 10 hours.


----------



## jmiles50 (May 8, 2009)

No, I dont think that it's 110 at night where she's from. When I did keep a night heat lamp on in her other cage, she's sleep under it. Which would make me think she enjoyed it! The cool side of the tank is at 75-80degree's.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 8, 2009)

Don't waste your money, turn the lights off.


----------



## i0r (May 8, 2009)

75 - 90 are usually the lowest temps here during "Tegu season(When active)"
But not to forget....they don't sleep in the wide open. They have deep fresh burrows that probably are about 70. So as long as you don't freeze your a** off inside your house, then your tegu is just fine


----------



## Rudd (May 8, 2009)

Your tegu could handle over night temps in the 40's.


----------

